# L-Carnosine



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I realize this article is about autism, but it seems L-Carnosine could be a beneficial supplement.
http://www.autismcoach.com/Carnosine%20Study.htm


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

This is an excellent website. So much info. The thing that I noticed is the glutathinoe pathway section. From that section:

Molecule Neurotypical Children Autistic Children
Methionine (µmol/L) 30.6 ± 6.5 19.3 ± 9.7
SAM (nmol/L) 90.0 ± 16.2 75.8 ± 16.2
SAH (nmol/L) 20.1 ± 4.3 26.1 ± 5.4
Homocysteine (µmol/L) 6.3 ± 1.2 5.4 ± 0.9
Adenosine (µmol/L) 0.28 ± 0.16 0.39 ± 0.19
Cysteine (µmol/L) 210 ± 18.5 163 ± 14.6
Total Glutathione (µmol/L) 7.9 ± 1.8 4.1 ± 0.5
Oxidized Glutathione (nmol/L) 0.3 ± 0.1 0.55 ± 0.2 
GSH/GSSG Ratio 25.5 ± 8.9 8.6 ± 3

And to produce all these methinonie Sam, Cysteine, Glutathione and also R-ala and Taurine our bodies need sulfur.

And one of the consequences of glutathione deficiency is written here as

Reduced membrane phosphatidylcholine synthesis, resulting in impaired membrane fluidity and signaling

I don't know what causes it, is it genetic hormonal or whatever but anything that increses glutathinoe levels from R-ala to milk thistle also colostrum makes me more confident.

I have written these things over and over but nobody except Beggiota
paid attention. Well I am a little bit disappointed.

Again thanks for sharing this website.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I finally got to the states and purchased MSM. I take 3 grams at once, twice a day but I don't feel the same effect you describe. I also made sure to take it alone, with no other supplement while I was very anxious. However, I'd like to review again your conclusions about sulfur, it's effect on the body, glutathione and what compounds increase it. I think I missed a large part of your explanations. Maybe another post?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am sorry dude. You say you don't get the same feeling but I wasn't getting a feeling. It just makes my foggy mind disappear and acts like a little bit muscle relaxant. Also opens my nose.

Probably it is just me, i started to feel that my problem was a little bit different. I was shy because I could not express myself clearly, when I solved this, I gained self-confidence.

Told you don't take 3 gr. and sit home and expect a feeling like vodka shots. 

Take it, go out for example shopping and when you communicate you may feel the difference that words are coming out easily. You will probably see that your muscles are not tense.

When you need someone you don't know, again the effect of Msm is that I am articulate on the phone. This is why I am less anxious.

But there was no feeling after taking MSM like "oh i feel good".


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I started taking Carnosine and I do notice a marked improvement in the gym. Cool.


----------



## Wanderer77 (Jun 28, 2014)

proximo20 said:


> This is an excellent website. So much info. The thing that I noticed is the glutathinoe pathway section. From that section:
> 
> Molecule Neurotypical Children Autistic Children
> Methionine (µmol/L) 30.6 ± 6.5 19.3 ± 9.7
> ...


I very much realize that this post is 6 years old, but I was searching for the link between L-Carnosine and anxiety (as well as several others). It also looks as if the methylation process is tied into all of this. It's a route I am seriously considering because part of my regimen includes a lipo glutathione, quercetin and coenzymated B vitamins, (along with several others), and I have read how these tie into the methylation process (or one's possible lack thereof) and leading me to want to try the dna testing (surprisingly doesn't cost much) and see if there are any mutations found which will tell me what I genetically have a problem with and maybe if correcting it will smooth out alot of symptoms I always battle with.
Just wanted to throw in the input that I think you're on the right track with all of this - but I'm sure you already found this stuff out by now.
And thank you for all of your informative posts as well!


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Another russian gem!

Thanks for mentioning. Seems very promising at being a powerful anti-aging supp!



> Most notably, there were a series of astonishing experiments done in Australia that proved that carnosine rejuvenates cells as they approach senescence (the stage just before death where a cell is still alive, but essentially non-functional). The studies showed that cells cultured with carnosine lived longer and retained their youthful appearance and growth patterns.


Apparently also good for Wound healing, helping with side-effects with chemotherapy, alcohol-induced liver damage, and it's neuroprotective!!


----------

